# Beef or chicken liver.



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

About to put an order in with my butcher for some chicken backs, turkey necks and liver.... Should I go chicken liver or beef liver? 

Anyone have any tricks on how to get this stubborn beast to eat liver? He will only eat it dehydrated. I'm thinking of putting it through my food processor and mixing it in with his meat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Start with a very hungry dog and only give him the liver with the other meat out of sight and smell. Then feed the rest of his meat.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

some dogs eat it better if it's ground, or partially frozen.

I don't think beef or chicken matters all that much, I usually mix it up, but beef is easier to find, usually, and I think it's cheaper.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Go with baby calves liver. Highest source of zinc. Important for skin, hair, nails and immune health


----------

